# Chicago slighted by Serious Eats



## Laxplayer (Apr 26, 2006)

DC, LA, Fairfield, CT and Alabama? How could they possibly leave Chicago off of a list of best hotdogs? 
How about Clark Street, Portillo's or Hot Doug's? Super Dawg up in Niles is good too. 
Shame on Ed Levine for leaving out the Windy City.


----------



## yachtie (May 11, 2006)

Considering eating hot dogs is almost a religion here, it's clear that Mr. Levine doesn't know what he's talking about. Superdawg shurely and don't forget Wolfy's on Peterson.:icon_cheers:


----------



## AMVanquish (May 24, 2005)

Maybe he visited the Wiener's Circle, and was not aware the verbal abuse was all in good fun.


----------



## JSK (Dec 17, 2005)

I've only been to the Portillo's in Buena Park, but based on that, Pink's is better for hot dogs. I went to Portillo's yesterday and had a Maxwell St. Polish dog. The quality of the sausage itself was top notch, but the ingredients didn't mesh well. I was at the grand opening of the Buena Park location, and since Dick Portillo himself was there, I assume that the taste of everything is the same as in the Chicago locations. Another possibility is that there are just so many good places for hot dogs in Chicago that the author was overwhelmed by the possibilities and felt it unfair to just choose one from there, or thought it would be rather boring to have all the top picks coming from there. :icon_smile:


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

A properly made "Chicago dog" is synonymous with fine dining...plus you get your protein, starches and a side salad all in the same package


----------



## pendennis (Oct 6, 2005)

My God, man! How could one write a column about hot dogs, and fail to mention The Senate, or Lafayette Coney Island restarurants in Detroit and its suburbs?


----------



## Laxplayer (Apr 26, 2006)

JSK said:


> I've only been to the Portillo's in Buena Park, but based on that, Pink's is better for hot dogs. I went to Portillo's yesterday and had a Maxwell St. Polish dog. The quality of the sausage itself was top notch, but the ingredients didn't mesh well. I was at the grand opening of the Buena Park location, and since Dick Portillo himself was there, I assume that the taste of everything is the same as in the Chicago locations. *Another possibility is that there are just so many good places for hot dogs in Chicago that the author was overwhelmed by the possibilities and felt it unfair to just choose one from there, or thought it would be rather boring to have all the top picks coming from there.* :icon_smile:


Maybe, but he still should have mentioned Chicago.


----------



## Acct2000 (Sep 24, 2005)

I can remember being shocked by how many places have great hot dogs in Chicago and how good they are!


----------



## Spence (Feb 28, 2006)

Did you guys read the article???

Last time I checked, Skokie was pretty close to Chicago. Heck, one time I was stuck at O'Hare Skokie was the closest hotel with any rooms!

-spence


----------



## Laxplayer (Apr 26, 2006)

Spence said:


> Did you guys read the article???
> 
> Last time I checked, Skokie was pretty close to Chicago. Heck, one time I was stuck at O'Hare Skokie was the closest hotel with any rooms!
> 
> -spence


I read the article. Skokie is not the same as Chicago. Now I realize I mentioned Niles also, but the city of Chicago has many places that could have been mentioned. I mean, you wouldn't have a list of the best pizza places and mention a restaurant in Hoboken, on Long Island or in Newark and not New York.


----------

